# Think Tank > Austrian Economics / Economic Theory >  Mises University 2016

## Occam's Banana

[NOTE: I will try to keep this thread updated with videos of each lecture/presentation after they become available. - OB]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPCQ77H4Ilk



*Mises University 2016 LIVE STREAMS / VIDEOS / AUDIO*

*SCHEDULE OF LIVE STREAMS (all times Central Daylight Time)*

Source: Mises University 2016 Final Schedule (PDF)

*NOTE*: Conflicting times for video live streams are shaded in this color.



*SUNDAY: 24 JULY 2016*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*

7:00 PM
Thomas E. Woods, Jr.
Down with "Leadership": Against the Election
post #2
MP3



*MONDAY: 25 JULY 2016*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*

9:00 AM
Joseph T. Salerno
The Birth of the Austrian School
post #4
MP3

10:00 AM
David Howden
Subjective Value and Market Prices
post #7
MP3

11:00 AM
David Gordon
Praxeology: The Method of Economics
post #38
MP3

1:00 PM
Jeffrey M. Herbener
The Division of Labor and Social Order
post #8
MP3

2:00 PM
Lucas M. Engelhardt
Money
post #15
MP3

3:00 PM
Roger W. Garrison
Austrian Capital Theory
post #14
MP3

4:00 PM
Peter G. Klein
Entrepreneurship
post #17
MP3

6:30 PM
Andrew P. Napolitano
An Evening with Judge Andrew P. Napolitano
post #57
MP3



*TUESDAY: 26 JULY 2016*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*

9:00 AM
Timothy D. Terrell
Common Objections to Capitalism
post #16
MP3

10:00 AM
Joseph T. Salerno
Calculation and Socialism
post #9
MP3

11:00 AM
Walter Block
An Austrian Critique of Mainstream Economics
post #40
MP3

11:00 AM
Robert P. Murphy
Energy Economics
NONE
MP3

1:00 PM
Jeffrey M. Herbener
The Economics of Fractional Reserve Banking
post #24
MP3

2:00 PM
David Howden
The Place of Finance and Financial Markets in a Free Society
post #25
MP3

2:00 PM
Mark Thornton
Minimum Wage
NONE
MP3

3:00 PM
Robert P. Murphy
Economics of the Stateless Society
post #26
MP3

3:00 PM
Thomas J. DiLorenzo
Monopoly, Competition, and Antitrust
post #51
MP3

4:00 PM
Benjamin Powell
Sweatshops
post #13
MP3

6:45 PM
Panel *
Is an Academic Career for You? (Q&A)
(pending)
MP3

* Panel: current & former Mises Fellows and other Austrian scholars involved in academia



*WEDNESDAY: 27 JULY 2016*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*

9:00 AM
Roger W. Garrison
The Austrian Theory of the Business Cycle
(pending)
MP3

10:00 AM
Timothy D. Terrell
Environmental and Resource Economics
(pending)
MP3

10:00 AM
David Gordon
Everyday Logic of Economics
NONE
MP3

11:00 AM
Jeffrey M. Herbener
The Time Preference Theory of Interest & Its Critics
post #39
MP3

11:00 AM
Mark Thornton
How We Won the Drug War
post #56
MP3

11:00 PM
Benjamin Powell
Anarchism as a Comparative Institutional Research Program
NONE
MP3

1:00 PM
Walter Block
Defending the Undefendable
post #44
MP3

1:00 PM
Lucas M. Engelhardt
Monetary Policy Regimes
NONE
MP3

2:00 PM
Roger W. Garrison
Hayek and Keynes: Head to Head
post #41
MP3

2:00 PM
Robert P. Murphy
Murphy vs. Krugman
post #55
MP3

3:00 PM
Thomas J. DiLorenzo
The Corrupt Origins of Central Banking in America
post #42
MP3

4:00 PM
David Gordon
Theory and History
post #58
MP3

4:00 PM
Peter G. Klein
Applications of Austrian Economics to Business and Management
post #43
MP3

4:00 PM
William N. Butos
Government Funding and Science
NONE
(pending)



*THURSDAY: 28 JULY 2016*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*

9:00 AM
Gary North
Ludwig von Mises
post #30
MP3

10:00 AM
Thomas J. DiLorenzo
Political Entrepreneurship & the Economics of Wealth Destruction
post #27
MP3

11:00 AM
Timothy D. Terrell
Issues in the Economics of Medical Care
post #28
MP3

11:00 AM
David Gordon
Apriorism and Positivism in the Social Sciences
post #61
MP3

1:00 PM
G. P. Manish
Development Economics: The Austrian Contribution
post #45
MP3

2:00 PM
Walter Block
The Case for Privatization - of Everything
post #31
MP3

2:00 PM
Mark Thornton
Is There a Skyscraper Curse?
post #60
MP3

3:00 PM
Thomas E. Woods, Jr.
War
post #29
MP3

4:00 PM
Roger W. Garrison
Hayek and Friedman: Head to Head
post #52
MP3

4:00 PM
David Howden
The Euro Crisis
post #59
MP3

4:00 PM
G. P. Manish
Equilibrium vs. Coordination in the Austrian and Walrasian Traditions
NONE
MP3



*FRIDAY: 29 JULY 2016*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*

9:00 AM
Lucas M. Engelhardt
Game Theory
post #50
MP3

9:00 AM
David Howden
New Modes in Central Bank Monetary Policy
NONE
MP3

10:00 AM
Joseph T. Salerno
The Gold Standard versus Fiat Money
post #32
MP3

10:00 AM
Peter G. Klein
Government and Big Business
post #53
MP3

10:00 AM
Timothy D. Terrell
Product Regulation
NONE
MP3

11:00 AM
Walter Block
Murray N. Rothbard
post #35
MP3

1:00 PM
Peter G. Klein
Externalities, Public Goods, and the Role of Government
post #34
MP3

1:00 PM
Thomas J. DiLorenzo
Ten Things Millenials Should Know About Socialism
post #62
MP3

2:00 PM
Robert P. Murphy
The Market for Security
post #33
MP3

2:00 PM
Lucas M. Engelhardt
Errors, Business Cycles, and Government Stimulus
post #63
MP3

2:00 PM
Jeffrey M. Herbener
Free Trade and Its Enemies
NONE
MP3

3:00 PM
Faculty Panel A*
Theory and Method Part 1
(pending)
(pending)

3:00 PM
Faculty Panel B*
Policy and History Part 1
(pending)
(pending)

4:00 PM
Faculty Panel A*
Theory and Method Part 2
(pending)
(pending)

4:00 PM
Faculty Panel B*
Policy and History Part 2
(pending)
(pending)

* Faculty Panel A: Engelhardt, Garrison, Gordon, Herbener, Klein, Salerno

* Faculty Panel B: Block, DiLorenzo, Howden, Murphy, Terrell, Thornton, Woods



*SATURDAY: 30 JULY 2016*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*

10:15 AM
Raymond Walter
Practical Career Advice for Young Austro-libertarians
Let's Choose Entrepreneurship over Government Subsidies
post #54
MP3

11:15 AM
Tom Woods and Bob Murphy
Contra Krugman LIVE!
Are We Just Like Milton Friedman? Where Austria and Chicago Differ
post #46
MP3

12:30 PM
Bob Murphy
Liberty Elevator Pitch Competition LIVE!
(pending)
(pending)

2:00 PM
Jeff Deist
Mises Weekends LIVE! interview with Lew Rockwell (w/Q&A)
post #36
MP3

3:30 PM

Closing Remarks and Awards Ceremony
(pending)
MP3

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Down with "Leadership": Against the Election | Tom Woods*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnB2WIYmC2I

----------


## Occam's Banana

Monday afternoon bump.

Peter Klein on now ("Entrepreneurship").

Judge Nap coming up at 6:30 PM CDT.

See OP for links to live streams.

----------


## Suzanimal

*The Birth of the Austrian School | Joseph T. Salerno*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSSSr4gsVlQ

----------


## Seraphim

Thanks!

----------


## jllundqu

Totally misread threat title as Miss Universe 2016 Live Stream.

I am disappoint.

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Subjective Value and Market Prices | David Howden*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwc_YNTzcmU

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Division of Labor and Social Order | Jeffrey M. Herbener*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07iIRL-KVJM

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Calculation and Socialism | Joseph T. Salerno*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jqv1out48E4

----------


## Danke

> Totally misread threat title as Miss Universe 2016 Live Stream.
> 
> I am disappoint.


Same here.  Instead we get a bunch of old dudes wearing ties.

----------


## Occam's Banana

Updated OP with additional information and audio-only sessions.




> Totally misread threat title as Miss Universe 2016 Live Stream.
> 
> I am disappoint.





> Same here.  Instead we get a bunch of old dudes wearing ties.


Ha ha! Fooled ya!  (You guys are such easy marks ...)

----------


## oyarde

> Same here.  Instead we get a bunch of old dudes wearing ties.


At least Salerno had a purple tie . Must be a Vikings fan.

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Sweatshops | Benjamin Powell*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_Qg5xDnNiw

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Austrian Capital Theory | Roger W. Garrison*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJvnVfQNlbg

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Money | Lucas M. Engelhardt*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-70fyIzgLk

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Common Objections to Capitalism | Timothy D. Terrell*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZhBRUDAU5U

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Entrepreneurship | Peter G. Klein*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gdomNovRwM

----------


## Suzanimal

> Same here.  Instead we get a bunch of old dudes wearing ties.


Well, I think they're hot.

I wish they'd post Mark Thornton. I like him. He was nice to me when I met him.

----------


## Sriram

Awesome books from Thomas Dilorenzo "*The Problem With Socialism*" and from Philipp Bagus "*Blind Robbery*"

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Awesome books from Thomas Dilorenzo "*The Problem With Socialism*" and from Philipp Bagus "*Blind Robbery*"


Excellent first post.

Regarding DiLorenzo's new book, see here: https://mises.org/blog/problem-socialism

DiLorenzo was on episode 696 of the Tom Woods Show to discuss the book/topic:

*The Problem with Socialism: Tom DiLorenzo Educates Socialist Millenials*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oU9jrI31rww


This will also be the subject of DiLorenzo's Mises U presentation on the 29th (Friday) at 1:00 PM CDT - "Ten Things Millenials Should Know About Socialism" (see the schedule in the OP for a link to the live stream).

Bagus isn't at this year's Mises U - but you can find his new book here: http://store.mises.org/Blind-Robbery...ey-P11031.aspx

Also, here's a recent podcast interview with Bagus:

*Defending Deflation with Dr. Philipp Bagus*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zAXMyaTgdc

----------


## Jamesiv1

I thought the thread title said "Miss Universe LIVE STREAMS VIDEOS!!"

I was expecting hot babes in bikinis

I am disappoint.

----------


## Danke

> I thought the thread title said "Miss Universe LIVE STREAMS VIDEOS!!"
> 
> I was expecting hot babes in bikinis
> 
> I am disappoint.


Lesson from this thread,
Just put banana man on ignore.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Lesson from this thread,
> Just put banana man on ignore.

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Economics of Fractional Reserve Banking | Jeffrey M. Herbener*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srj3fpHiOtI

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Place of Finance and Financial Markets in a Free Society | David Howden*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXYe6mIY0TE

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Economics of the Stateless Society | Robert P. Murphy*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMv1G-vlY2M

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Political Entrepreneurship and the Economics of Wealth Destruction | Thomas J. DiLorenzo*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDRubPxNDcM

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Issues in the Economics of Medical Care | Timothy Terrell*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrItvuvCMt0

----------


## Occam's Banana

*War | Thomas E. Woods, Jr.*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uA88OFEPoC0

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Ludwig von Mises | Gary North*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7EjgJRdaS4

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Case for Privatization - of Everything | Walter Block*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-nE5XChP-M

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Gold Standard versus Fiat Money | Joseph T. Salerno*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ml2U9_Zi2QI

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Market for Security*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gphKVhnwREc

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Externalities, Public Goods, and the Role of Government | Peter G. Klein*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ORLOIBPizs

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Murray N. Rothbard | Walter Block*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-ioFpg4aZs

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Mises Weekends Live! with Lew Rockwell*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsFc2MYnvN0

----------


## Suzanimal

I loved hearing personal antidotes about Mises and Rothbard. I can imagine them being the way Lew described them just by their photographs. Maybe it's just my nosiness but I'm very curious about who people are, especially people I respect and admire.

I've always wanted to read this https://mises.org/library/my-years-ludwig-von-mises. 




> *Mises Weekends Live! with Lew Rockwell*
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsFc2MYnvN0





> Matt8 hours ago (edited)
> If only Mises Weekends could be done in this format more often..the world needs a libertarian-hosted Firing Line style show like this! Radio podcasts are great but nothing is quite like seeing a face to face discussion. Just pick a better camera angle for the next one.﻿


From the tube comments ^^^. I agree. I was hoping that show _The Independents_ would be like that but I didn't think it was all that great. And if I remember correctly, they were really $#@!ty to Ron Paul. Kinda pissed me off. It wasn't because they were disagreeing with him, either. They made a few demeaning comments towards him that I thought were unnecessary and downright rude.

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Praxeology: The Method of Economics | David Gordon*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xp3O5apradQ

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Time Preference Theory of Interest and Its Critics | Jeffrey M. Herbener*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-kM_F4XRuk

----------


## Occam's Banana

*An Austrian Critique of Mainstream Economics | Walter Block*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ua_tJbdmNmo

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Hayek and Keynes: Head to Head | Roger W. Garrison*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efEaWB8tWak

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Corrupt Origins of Central Banking in America | Thomas J. DiLorenzo*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sJnIctsQg4

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Applications of Austrian Economics to Business and Management | Peter G. Klein*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flXjv76jyW0

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Defending the Undefendable | Walter Block*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glA3KYEiyu8

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Development Economics: The Austrian Contribution | GP Manish*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sY6fMkkutVg

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Contra Krugman LIVE! at Mises U*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZM6Mnm3MeaQ

----------


## Suzanimal

^^^ Klein was great. I think he brought up hitting Bob because he was jealous of dem sexy legs. I was listening to the audio only when you posted the tube link and decided to check it out because I was having a hard time keeping voices straight - totally worth it. Bob Murphy is just adorable.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> ^^^ Klein was great. I think he brought up hitting Bob because he was jealous of dem sexy legs. I was listening to the audio only when you posted the tube link and decided to check it out because I was having a hard time keeping voices straight - totally worth it. Bob Murphy is just adorable.


Paul Krugman wishes he could be as cool as Bob Murphy.

Eat your heart out, Krugman ...  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PK8sJ_ZHFFo

----------


## Suzanimal

^^^That was cute. I like him even more now. I bet that cruise is gonna be a blast and I'm not even interested in going on a cruise. 

I did think of a few segues for their cruise contest. If anyone's going, you can use 'em to try to win the mysterious prize. I bet it's going to be a mix tape of Bob Murphy's karaoke.

*Talking about inflation*
Tom: _Speaking of inflation, I wonder how many life rafts will be on Liberty of the Seas ship._

*Talking about the state*
Bob: _Speaking of the state, which staterooms are still available for our Contra cruise in October._

*Talking about stimulus*
Tom: _You know what I find stimulating? Going on a cruise._

*Talking about being underwater*
Bob: _And, by the way, you won't have to worry about being underwater on our Contra Cruise. Liberty of the Sea is a well made ship._


*Talking about Krugman*
Bob: _You know what else starts with a K? Karaoke. It's one of the many activities you can enjoy on the Contra Cruise in October._

I could go on and on...

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Game Theory | Lucas M. Engelhardt*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ldn34TxmGKE

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Monopoly, Competition and Antitrust | Thomas J. DiLorenzo*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWAfwR_cZck

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Hayek and Friedman: Head to Head | Roger W. Garrison*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9A-l2L489Y

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Government and Big Business | Peter G. Klein*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-U38YVSfxSE

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Let's Choose Entrepreneurship over Government Subsidies | Raymond Walter*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ed05lUIVyP4

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Murphy vs. Krugman | Robert P. Murphy*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrMHjza3SNU

----------


## Occam's Banana

*How We Won the Drug War | Mark Thornton*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4i8FreOAHLM

----------


## Occam's Banana

*An Evening with Judge Andrew P. Napolitano*

NOTE: Napolitano's speech was preceded by an introduction and followed by a Q&A session.
The _Mises Weekends_ (static) video provided here includes only the speech itself.
The mp3 audio file referenced in the OP covers the full presentation.

*Judge Andrew Napolitano: What the 1st Amendment Really Means*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWYACs5QniY

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Theory and History | David Gordon*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXDFWpldKa8

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Euro Crisis | David Howden*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zItgiPwSHIM

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Is There a Skyscraper Curse? | Mark Thornton*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyJDDNtSR0k

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Apriorism and Positivism in the Social Sciences | David Gordon*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzR85VNRomE

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Ten Things Millenials Should Know About Socialism | Thomas J. DiLorenzo*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZSq_zZ5VrQ

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Errors, Business Cycles, and Government Stimulus | Lucas M. Engelhardt*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGDqNZk7F1E

----------

